# Is the ice out yet?



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

I am planning a trip to DL this weekend, and am wondering if I should haul my boat along. I know there are plenty of oppurtinities to fish from shore, but prefer to fish out of my boat. So does anybody know if the ice is off? Six mile bay open? Creel bay?

Thanks for any info you have!


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

East bay looked pretty well open yesterday...not sure if there is any stuff under the surface.

Heard Creel & six mile is open...have no idea on the shape of the accesses


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Six mile had ice on it as well as all of minnewaukan. Not sure about the rest of the lake.


----------

